# <SOLUTION>Windows Server 2012 r2 -doesnt boot up(0x00000100)



## Dot.bat.Boy

Windows Server 2012 r2 - machine doesnt boot up after windows update with Error Code: 0x00000100 (0x0000000000000006,0x0000000000000003,0x0000000000000128,0x0000000000000988)

- Windows server 2012 r2 - not booting up after windows updates Error Code: 0x00000100 (0x0000000000000006,0x0000000000000003,0x0000000000000128,0x0000000000000988)

Step 1: Boot from windows installation disk( windows 7 or later OS)
Step 2: Click on repair your computer
Step 3: Click on troubleshoot
Step 4: Click on Command prompt

Step 5: Verify the name of the volume letter assigned to the operating system in the recovery environment.
- Type in the command prompt window
Notepad
- After checking that notepad windows will open .click file.click open.click this pc and check which of the volume contains the OS.
(By default the volume letter is C:\ but it may change in the recovery environment)
Close notepad and go back to command prompt

Step 6: type the below command
Dism /Image=C:\ /Cleanup-image /revertpendingactions

if this doesnt work enter the below command

Dism /image=C:\ /remove-package /packagename=Package_for_KB3146723~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.1.0

dism.is a windows urltility to perform offline servicing
/image - specifies C:\ as the OS is installed on it.
/remove-package - this swicth is usefull to remove the package
/packagename - specifies the package to be removed.

In this case we are removing the package because it might be the probable reason behind the crash.

This patch is security patch. KB3146723
LINK:https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3146723

LINK to the youtube video:


----------



## omgkielb

I had this issue on 4 of my dell xp12 laptops.

Had to boot from an installation usb and go into repair -> troubleshooting options to get to cmd, ran Dism /Image=C:\ /Cleanup-image /revertpendingactions and fixed my boot issue.

Was defiantly KB3146723, installed all other updated fine.. Tested KB3146723 by itself and broke the boot, it seems to be breaking my wifi drivers, intel ac 7260. 

Disabled this update on WSUS.


----------



## omgkielb

Ive had this happen again with another machine, however i wasnt able to restore the PC with Dism /Image=C:\ /Cleanup-image /revertpendingactions .

booted from USB and ran 
Dism /Image=C:\ /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source=D:\, 
Was then able to boot into safemode and disable network card, once done booted back into windows and no issues.

Only update left which is pending restart is https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3153171


----------

